# Epic Sunday Drums



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

The boys and I hit the water at 17th today around 2pm...took the boys up the Bayou Texar Canal to go play at Bayview Park (a lil less energy on the boat later)...After Bayview Park we grounded ourselves on one of those little islands for dinner...I fried up some Sirlion strips in olive oil and garlic along with smoked sausage (roughing it)...lol..ran across Limit-Out in the Bayou and headed out.
So we finally went fishing at about 5 pm at 3mb....within 5 minutes, hooked up on the first Redfish before sundown...and it was ON from there...caught 8 nice fat Bull Reds...Then while fighting a 36 incher, one of my other rods was being hit...and what was it? Another Red? NO a monster Black Drum on a double...we had no scales but he drwafed the 36" Red...and even caght a big Octopus that crawled all over my boat on another Octo-Redfish double!....My lil 4 year old caught 2 Bulls with just a lil rod support from Dad....It was remenicent of Summer night fishing with all the Surprises in Species...And as always nothing like taking my crew out!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

*more pics*

Great Day


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Dang!!!!! What a black drum!!!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Great catch and cudos for being an awesome Dad. Hunting and fishing trips with my Dad are my fondest childhood memories. Your boys will always remember these trips.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Now that's a Report 153 U Da MAN, UR boys will remember this night im sure looks great bro


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Love the Batman hat! Maybe grilling beef is the trick to summoning the fish later. Good catch!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow very awesome that is a trip to remember for sure nice pics never got an octopus before way cool


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

salty_dawg said:


> Love the Batman hat! Maybe grilling beef is the trick to summoning the fish later. Good catch!


He very much has the "I am Batman" look to him


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome trip ! Dinner , fishing , entertainment , reds , blacks , octopuses. :thumbup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> Great catch and cudos for being an awesome Dad. Hunting and fishing trips with my Dad are my fondest childhood memories. Your boys will always remember these trips.


I remember trips like that in the early 60's around Cape Canaveral. Being so excited you couldn't sleep, waiting to go.

That's the way you do it. They'll remember it the rest of their lifes.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BROSKIZZLE,

Question bud did you measure that " BLACK DRUMMMM BABE'BAAAAAA" !!! not going to lie I had to look at this report like 5 times just to get a fresh look at the beast.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I remember one of the times I went fishing with "ThaFish" at 3mb and he caught a squid on a 1oz jighead and 8" twisty tail, its crazy what you can catch out there

5 star report BUD keep it up, Im kicking myself in the butt for not joining you but none of us had any warm clothes to brave the night.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> BROSKIZZLE,
> 
> Question bud did you measure that " BLACK DRUMMMM BABE'BAAAAAA" !!! not going to lie I had to look at this report like 5 times just to get a fresh look at the beast.


Well in the confusion of catching a double on 2 rods right next to each other, keeping untangled and netting with 1 hand, coupled with taking pics and saving the fish, We measured the red next to him on the floor 36"s....so hes at least 40+ and his head is bigger than mine, im 280 with 7 3/4 hat ha ha....all i know is that he was a monster and fought like he was possessed. ...lol...
Yaw shoulda come out, I always keep too many rod n reel combos and extra coats and blankets.... (prepared Dad lol)


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

you definitely looked like a battle ship rollin out the bayou with all those rods. :boat::tank: good stuff bro


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

This was a 40" on the dot urs looks to be 48+ easy again amazing catch


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> This was a 40" on the dot urs looks to be 48+ easy again amazing catch


Man, you must have had an expert photographer there to take that beautiful photo huh bro?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

If he was 40 "....then the one we caught was probably 48 or so ha?...dang it!....I can't believe we didn't measure him, and I just got a new fish tape...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> This was a 40" on the dot urs looks to be 48+ easy again amazing catch


What did you catch that Big 40" incher on?....ours was on a big arsed live Pinner...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

6" gulp glow white twisty tail on a 1oz jig head


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 6" gulp glow white twisty tail on a 1oz jig head


I have some of those!....bet that was really fun...


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow, congrats on an excellent night with the kiddos. Can't beat that! And those are some whoppers for sure.


----------

